# Norddeich



## Heveney (30. Dezember 2001)

Moin,
Ich habe mal eine Frage:
Weiss zufällig jemand ,ob auch von Norddeich aus Kutter zum Hochseeangeln rausfahren?


----------



## Albatros (30. Dezember 2001)

Hi Heveney
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





soviel ich weiß, von Norddeich aus nicht. Wenn Du aber dort bist, ist es nicht mehr weit bis Neßmersiel, Carolinensiel usw. Von dort aus fahren regelmäßig mehrere Kutter zum Dorsch- und Makrelenangeln raus. 

-------------------------------------------------------






 Gruß Albatros


----------



## Guen (30. Dezember 2001)

Hi Heveney ,Albi und ich wohnen 30km von Norddeich entfernt ,stimmt alles was er geschrieben hat !Im Frühjahr bis etwa Juni ,gehts zum Wrackangeln auf Dorsch ,ab dann kommt die Makrele !Zum Wrackangeln sind lange Anfahrtzeiten von 4-5 Stunden notwendig ,Makrelen werden meist in der Nähe der vorgelagerten Inseln gefischt !Als Köder zum Dorschangeln haben sich Oktopusse bewährt ,Makrelen auf alle üblichen Makrelenpaternoster !Gruss GuenGruss Guen


----------

